# Plant/Moss ID



## jett862 (Dec 25, 2007)

I picked up some bags of this light green stuff at a petstore for a few bucks each; they sold it to me as javamoss, but what exactly is it?










I was under the impression the DARK green stuff I have growing next to it is java moss, this other thing doesn't really seem all that mossy, and I'm doubtful it will grow semi-submerged as I have it.

Thanks.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

looks like riccia to me grows ok semi submerged 
craig


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Another vote for _Riccia fluitans_, which is sold as moss sometimes but is actually a type of liverwort.


----------

